
Sofa-pbrpc:A light-weight RPC implement of Google protobuf RPC framework - acron
https://github.com/baidu/sofa-pbrpc
======
tantalor
Why not use [http://www.grpc.io/](http://www.grpc.io/)?

~~~
acron
1\. grpc is unstable for online service. 2\. grpc has poor performance. 3\. I
can't find some advanced usages in examples.

